# Mustang Million



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just for general discussion. Has anyone else heard of it? Is anyone here entering it this year? Does anyone wish they could? And also of course what are your thoughts and/or opinions on it?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A friend of mine is doing it. He will pick his horse up in a couple of weeks. He and his wife are also doing the Extreme Mustang Makeover. She did it last year, so both of them will do it this year. That means he will have 2 mustangs to train this summer, as well as his clients horses. I am hoping to go!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh that's awesome!!!!!!
I know I can't do it this year, but I plan to do both competitions in the future


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I have always been very interested in these events, and as a BLM mustang owner they're especially relevant for me so I have been aware of Mustang Million and EMM. I don't think I have the time/facilities to participate, but I genuinely enjoy attending the events and even tracking the progress that some of the trainers will share on blogs, facebook, etc.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Like Eolith, if I had the time & facilities I'd love to participate, but must settle for watching! One of the approved Mustang sales was right down the road from me.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

From what I have seen of the videos I cannot say that I even like this competition!

The horses are so dead looking when they do their show and some of the things they are made to do are ridiculous.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

What is it? I just got a Mustang.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to the Mustang Million Page. But it is ONLY for the untrained mustangs purchased this weekend specifically for this. 

FYI-prayers being sent for 3 of those mustangs involved in an accident on the way home. I started another thread about it.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Go to the Mustang Million Page. But it is ONLY for the untrained mustangs purchased this weekend specifically for this.
> 
> FYI-prayers being sent for 3 of those mustangs involved in an accident on the way home. I started another thread about it.


Can u post a link to your thread? I'd like to see it... Read about the accident all over facebook :/


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I became aware of the EMM a few years ago and I must say, I love it. I followed one of the mustangs progress (belatedly!) from 2007 I think it was, on Youtube. The horse was Ranger, the trainer... Kitty someone I think. I believe they ended up coming second.

I do agree that some of the things they are asked to do are ridiculous, but it's all to show just how calm and tolerant the horses are, so it makes complete sense to me. It's a great way to get the breed 'out there', and I really wish that Australia had something similar.

As for the accident, I hadn't heard! But it's great news that all is well


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/wreck-nc-prayers-needed-mustangs-family-187970/


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you 
I just found their Facebook page, and almost cried


----------

